# problemas con emerge genkernel

## yunior83

hola a todos estoy instalando gentooo pero tengo un problema cuando trato de usar el emerge genkernel no me deja ya que estoy detraz de un firewall ke no me permite usar el rsync pude usar anteriormente emerge-webrsync para Actualizando el árbol Portage pero como puedo  ejecutar emerge genkernel sin que el firewall me interrumpa mi coneccion si alguien me pudiera ayudar con este problema se lo agradeceria[/topic]

salu2

----------

## cohone

Hola.

Supongo que lo que necesitas es establecer las variables del proxy en el terminal desde el que haces el emerge

aquí explica cómo configurar el proxy:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

Saludos

----------

## agdg

Si no te funciona, puedes usar este pequeño script que hice:

```
#!/bin/sh

if [[ -n $1  ]] ; then

packages=$(emerge -fp $1 | grep http:// | cut -d " " -f 1)

else

echo "Uso: $0 paquete"

exit 1

fi

cd /usr/portage/distfiles/

for line in  $packages ; do

wget -nH -t 5 $line

done

emerge -av $1

```

La invocación del script es sencilla: nombre.sh nombre-paquete

Lo que hace: 

- Saca las dependencias.

- Se descarga las fuentes en /usr/portage/distfiles a través de wget.

- Lanza la instalación del paquete.

Como usa wget da igual lo que haga el proxy/firewall, siempre que puedas usar http el script se descargará las fuentes del paquete y sus dependencias

----------

## yunior83

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Supongo que lo que necesitas es establecer las variables del proxy en el terminal desde el que haces el emerge
> 
> aquí explica cómo configurar el proxy:
> ...

 

no ya las variables las configure con export

usando este ejemplo 

(Si el proxy filtra el tráfico HTTP)

# export http_proxy="http://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(Si el proxy filtra el tráfico FTP)

# export ftp_proxy="ftp://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(Si el proxy filtra el tráfico RSYNC)

# export rsync_proxy="rsync://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

voy a probar el script del amigo para ver si me sirve gracias a los dos por la pronta respuesta  :Very Happy:  luego les comento

----------

## yunior83

hola el problema es esto usando las ese ejemplo no puedo usar internet trate de usar links www.gentoo.org y no me muestra la paguina pero al ponerle el proxy en la configuracion de links todo perfecto me parece que export http_proxy="http://myproxy.com:3128" no me esta funcionando para la consola  y menos para el links que puede ser este problema

----------

